# NCEES Email



## PJ3346 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did anyone just get an email from NCEES? My heart skipped a beat for a second thinking it was results, but it was a stupid survey! Grrr &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chaocl (Apr 26, 2011)

I was getting the NCEES survey on 11/10/2010 for the Oct 29, 2010 PE exam. The survey came out 12 days after the exam. I passed the Mechanical PE exam 56 days after the notice by NCEES on Jan 7, 2011.

Wishing you luck.


----------



## Adrenaline (Apr 26, 2011)

PJ3346 said:


> Did anyone just get an email from NCEES? My heart skipped a beat for a second thinking it was results, but it was a stupid survey! Grrr &lt;_&lt;


Yes and I was quite disappointed.


----------



## Jamo (Apr 26, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> PJ3346 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone just get an email from NCEES? My heart skipped a beat for a second thinking it was results, but it was a stupid survey! Grrr &lt;_&lt;
> ...


I was just glad that it wasn't PPI pushing a review course on me. It's been nice not having those targeted emails for the past couple of weeks.

Also, I filled out the survey.


----------



## chaocl (Apr 27, 2011)

I passed the PE in Oct, 2010. I still received the email from PPI for review class as of today.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 27, 2011)

Yer results won't be coming from NCEES! They'll show up from your state board.

I've seen that email twice and I still get spam in the mail for review courses, etc... I passed Oct. '10 session.

Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 28, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> Yer results won't be coming from NCEES! They'll show up from your state board.
> I've seen that email twice and I still get spam in the mail for review courses, etc... I passed Oct. '10 session.
> 
> Good luck.



The results should come from NCEES. You'll find them in your 'My NCEES'. You should receive an e-mail from NCEES when your results are ready.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 28, 2011)

I could be totally washed up on this but did you guys see the question asking why you took the PE? Did you see the answer "Personal Goal"? Well, I could have sworn that option was not there last October/November and I believe I wrote that in under 'Other'. Now it is one of the main choices. Am I crazy in thinking they added that choice because of me (and maybe others)?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> I could be totally washed up on this but did you guys see the question asking why you took the PE? Did you see the answer "Personal Goal"? Well, I could have sworn that option was not there last October/November and I believe I wrote that in under 'Other'. Now it is one of the main choices. Am I crazy in thinking they added that choice because of me (and maybe others)?


WOW. nice job. you get a cookie.


----------



## humner (Apr 28, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I could be totally washed up on this but did you guys see the question asking why you took the PE? Did you see the answer "Personal Goal"? Well, I could have sworn that option was not there last October/November and I believe I wrote that in under 'Other'. Now it is one of the main choices. Am I crazy in thinking they added that choice because of me (and maybe others)?
> ...


Damn, I wanted a cookie too.


----------



## csb (Apr 28, 2011)

The survey is always good to cause a few heart attacks. You guys have a long wait ahead.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 28, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yer results won't be coming from NCEES! They'll show up from your state board.
> ...


Not in all states (sorry, should have been more clear in my first post). Only some states use the My NCEES system. You can login and find out if it says your results are to be released there or by the state board itself.

Alaska does NOT participate in the My NCEES results release protocol.


----------



## pissed_off_eng (Apr 28, 2011)

In oct i took the exam i didnt get an e-mail for any survey- all i got was my (F)antastic result, but this time i did get an e-mail asking for input, hmmmm.....wonder if that means anything or is that just some wishful dreaming..



blybrook PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2011)

pissed_off_eng said:


> In oct i took the exam i didnt get an e-mail for any survey- all i got was my (F)antastic result, but this time i did get an e-mail asking for input, hmmmm.....wonder if that means anything or is that just some wishful dreaming..



I wouldn't count on getting the survey request on having passed or not. I got it back in April '10 before I got my grand report stating I had to retest. It's just a matter if your name made it through their computer system or not (which it sounds like they are constantly updating)...

Maybe they'll update it so it'll grind out the results faster for all the hopeful applicants.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 29, 2011)

I got it in my email too yesterday, a very straight forward survey pertaining to exam conditions to proctors on site. I answered them and submitted it back. Im not sure what was it for, it might be for future reference for exam site and related items.

good luck guys.


----------

